# 1st weekend of BMQ = a disaster!!



## anton (23 Jan 2007)

Hey all, just reporting in. I just got back from my first weekend of BMQ. With my fault mixed in with some bad decisions, I unfortunately managed to be the center of attention. Hell, it couldn't have gone worse. I disobeyed orders from the course senior, feel asleep during a lecture, and received my first formal warning for not "meeting up to standards". By the end of the weekend, all the instructors already knew my name cuz of my bad reputation. My Sec IC thinks of me as the "biggest headache".

I guess my expectations were too high. I came in thinking I'd be a professional, clean-cut, up to par BMQer. Heh, hopefully I'll be able to make up next weekend. 

(P.S. So much for winning that top candidate award.)


----------



## Franko (23 Jan 2007)

Learn from your mistakes and carry on.

Regards


----------



## geo (23 Jan 2007)

1) Smarten up
2) get your act together
3) keep doing PT on weekdays
4) get back in there (& don't forget to do a review of the material you were given on Wk 1)

You're only a FNG once


----------



## medicineman (23 Jan 2007)

Welcome to the joys of being a recruit.  To add to geo's list, keep the mouth closed but ears and mind wide open.

MM


----------



## brihard (23 Jan 2007)

Is this the BMQ at Walkley Road?


----------



## anton (23 Jan 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Is this the BMQ at Walkley Road?



HaHa...that's the one alright...


----------



## Franko (23 Jan 2007)

Hmmm...I may have a beer with a certain maintainer CWO soon then and have a few good laughs.       

Regards


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jan 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I may have a beer with a certain maintainer CWO soon then and have a few good laughs.
> 
> Regards



This is why i love this site !!!


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Jan 2007)

anton said:
			
		

> Hey all, just reporting in. I just got back from my first weekend of BMQ. With my fault mixed in with some bad decisions, I unfortunately managed to be the center of attention. Hell, it couldn't have gone worse. I disobeyed orders from the course senior, feel asleep during a lecture, and received my first formal warning for not "meeting up to standards". By the end of the weekend, all the instructors already knew my name cuz of my bad reputation. My Sec IC thinks of me as the "biggest headache".
> 
> I guess my expectations were too high. I came in thinking I'd be a professional, clean-cut, up to par BMQer. Heh, hopefully I'll be able to make up next weekend.
> 
> (P.S. So much for winning that top candidate award.)



If the staff are doing their job right, everyone else is probably thinking the same things you are. Don't sweat it. Give 'er.


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Jan 2007)

The great ones amongst us didn't get there by not making mistakes: they got there by making mistakes and learning from them


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Jan 2007)

It's your first weekend, common. I called a Sgt  "Master Sergeant" on my first day but I learned that one quick (I thought the leaf meant 'Master'). Like everyone says, learn from your mistakes and carry on. A place where you can shout a lot is during group activities like 'reinforcement PT' (rifle drill, obstacle course) but it better be words of team encouragement.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Jan 2007)

Forum 5-0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enough molycoddling!! Get to work and sort yourself out!! Oh yeah, have a good time, this is the course you'll remember


----------

